# Daisy is she getting close???? got Babies  pictures added



## nana_4708 (Apr 19, 2012)

We had the billy from Oct.30 -Jan 1
trying to see when you think she will go in labor.She has bagged up for about a month now and this will be her first babies. lig. feel soft on one side and not on the other side.She is alot bigger than all my other goats that had babies all of them had one baby do you thank she is having twins.
any ideas would love to hear what you think.


----------



## nana_4708 (Apr 20, 2012)

hoping for some post on when you think she will go in labor and does it look like she could have twins?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 20, 2012)

She looks a few weeks away to me. Her udder isn't huge yet, and she doesn't look swollen. My does always have some bloody type discharge, sometimes for a couple of weeks, and their privates get swollen, and they get a lot bigger udder. Did you check her ligaments?


----------



## nana_4708 (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the lig is gone the other is getting soft she is alot bigger than any of my goat that had babys.Her bags are bigger also.Thanks for the post.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2012)

I am thinking another 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## nana_4708 (May 5, 2012)

Just added more picture how many do you think are in there ?and when she has had a clear discharge for over a week it is creamy thick white color now.
 i am going crazy she is my sweet heart. She was with the billy from 10-31 till 1-1


----------



## Mamaboid (May 5, 2012)

My guess is trips in a week and a half, and that is STRICTLY a guess, cause I stink at predictions.  She is a really nice looking girl tho.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 5, 2012)

I'm going to guess at least 2 kids. Congrats! 

Can't wait to see pics of the new babies.


----------



## Missy (May 5, 2012)

My guess would be triplets as well. Or at the very least large twins!


----------



## nana_4708 (May 9, 2012)

Still no babys she is laying around more but eating like a pig. will post picture if Daisy decides to have them.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 10, 2012)

I am really interested to see how many are in there.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 10, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread!!


----------



## Missy (May 10, 2012)




----------



## craftymama86 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## nana_4708 (May 11, 2012)

We have babies twin boys all are great and Daisy is a great Mama.Daddy is a Lamancha and Daisy is Nubian The black one has short ears and the other ome has long ears.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 11, 2012)

I thought for sure there were more than that in there.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 11, 2012)

Congrats! Love the look on Daisy's face in the last pic, it's like Excuuuuuuse me! Some privacy please?


----------



## crazyland (May 11, 2012)

Oh my! What a difference! Congrats on two healthy boys.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 11, 2012)

That is so neat that you got one of each.  Both beautiful in their own way.  Ain't nature grand.  Congrats.


----------



## hcppam (May 11, 2012)

What handsome boys!


----------



## Missy (May 11, 2012)

beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 12, 2012)

ohhh so cute!!!

Congrats on your new little ones~


----------

